# Analogue Dreams



## NnoS (27/9/15)

Hey all. 

I've been off the ciggies for almost 4 months now and I am really happy about that but it seems that I am being plagued with dreams of smoking. I have about 1 dream a week or per fortnight. These dreams always involve me having a smoke after much deliberation and then a guilty feeling after smoking in the dream. Obviously this is my subconscious still letting go of my 2 decade habit but I can't help wondering if I am alone. 

So, any other stinky nightmare sufferers out there?


----------



## Andre (28/9/15)

Hehe, I remember having a few of those in the beginning. Now I dream of that perfect sour and tarty flavour I am seeking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (28/9/15)

YOH !!!!!

if there was anyone who had weird smoking dreams its me 

this weekends dream....

i was a knight in the era of robin hood. i wore a cloak and was skilled with a bow. i traveled from village to village giving away weed that i recovered from various dragon keeps. weed was more precious than gold. i had a trained horse called "lighter" and when i clicked my fingers the horse would whip out a zippo and light it up ! 

still trying to decode the meaning of everything.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Redeemer (28/9/15)

shaunnadan said:


> YOH !!!!!
> 
> if there was anyone who had weird smoking dreams its me
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to say, but no professional has a chance of figuring that one out.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/9/15)

shaunnadan said:


> YOH !!!!!
> 
> if there was anyone who had weird smoking dreams its me
> 
> ...



I am no professional, but I think your subconscious is BROKEN.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (29/9/15)

shaunnadan said:


> YOH !!!!!
> 
> if there was anyone who had weird smoking dreams its me
> 
> ...


hmmm tellz me about yourz childhood and would you like to try on this very special white jacket all soft and padded with very special sleeves


----------



## Jan (29/9/15)

So that is why I am having those dreams about Angelina Jolie


----------



## Silver (29/9/15)

On the topic of dreams

If someone told me two years ago that I would have stopped smoking for about two years now and had a lot of fun doing it - I would have said they are dreaming!

Dreams do come true it seems...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

